# One Second After



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok I read the book (thanks for the local library suggestion again).

Loved the book, daughter is reading it now, she has gone to Montreat College in Black Mountain every year for the last 4 years for XC camp.

I'm just a big softy the book made me cry at least 3 or 4 times.

My wife just looked at me and shook her head :hysterical:

I would love to read more like it that are as well written so if you have any other suggestion of SHTF stories/books I would be grateful for the reference.

Oh and from what I can tell an EMP strike like was described would be the worst possible SHTF scenario worse than anything else because: A) no warning B) No initial loss of life such as would occur in a nuclear war and finally C) Sudden such as the title of the book suggests - everything gone in a second.

1 minor criticizem (sp) - all the farm tractors would still work, most motorcycles would still work, all the lawn mowers and small engines would still work including a large number of generators. No mention of them in the book - I know my tractor could probably pull a semi and trailer around - wouldn't be fast but could do it.

Sorry I know this book has probably been hashed out time and again but I really did enjoy reading it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

look up Deep Winter and Shattered, and there's one more. Someone will come and help me out.

And go to the Vault and checkout books to read

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=193053

That should keep you busy.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Remnant is the last one Angie
The author is working on another too.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I bought this book and started reading it when my son was still alive. He was in the hospital and dependent on feeding machines and a ventilator. I got about six pages in and put the book down. I couldn't read it anymore.

I went back after he died and read it. I cried through many sections.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Not all farm tractors would run. Newer ones are crammed full of electronics and computer chips. Older ones , yes.
That said, a very good book, very thought provoking
.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Yes I cried in parts of it too.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

There are other plot holes but over all its a good read.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

If you pm me your email address I can send you PDF copies of the Deep Winter Trilogy (I have the authors permission to share).

Another good read is Lights Out.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Just finished the book myself, downloaded it free PDF file. Anyway, it is really disturbing. As we prep you try to have all your bases covered but wow...... Prepping but praying we never have to be prepared.


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Melco, this is on my read list, care to share the link to the PDF download?


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, it makes you reassess how "ready" you truly are.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thomas Sherry is working on book 4 it is called Distance and you can find it on his blog here: http://www.deepwinterstory.blogspot.com/

It basically follows the same basic time line as the Deep Winter Trilogy, but in a different part of the country.


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

Terri Blackstock has a series along these same lines. The first one is called Last Light. 
http://www.terriblackstockbooks.com/books/adult-fiction-books/restoration-series/

Another online read is "Lights Out" by Halfast


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

I read the book and it was very thought provoking. The biggest issue to me was prescription drugs...I am a diabetic (sound familiar?), not insulin dependent but still required to take meds multiple times a day. What will happen when that is no longer possible? I try to keep at least a 90 day supply on hand at all times but in the grand scheme of things 90 days is but a drop of water in the ocean.

But honestly, if anyone is prepping for a SHTF scenario and counting on grid supplied electricity, running water, natural gas, gasoline, diesel, or deliveries of fuel oil or propane, *AFTER* the event then they are sorely unprepared. 

I freely admit I have holes in my prepping at this point and an EMP event would, at least initially, severely kick my butt. But the point of so much of this site and those types of books is to open our eyes to what we haven't yet thought of.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Bret F said:


> Terri Blackstock has a series along these same lines. The first one is called Last Light.
> http://www.terriblackstockbooks.com/books/adult-fiction-books/restoration-series/
> 
> Another online read is "Lights Out" by Halfast



My library h as the Restoration series so I will have to check on it. 

As far as I know Lights Out has only been available as a book since it went into publication, and another book by him, Lost & Found, was pulled except for the first 6 chapters as it is going into publication too. I read the first 25 chapters of it before it was pulled and it was another good read that I'm looking forward to seeing in print. He has started a third book called Dead Reckoning and is putting up chapters in between editing Lost & Found for publication. 

Rawles has a new book coming out Oct 4th called Survivors: A Novel of the Coming Collapse Hopefully the characters in this one will be better fleshed out than in Patriots. 

And if you want survivalist stuff then check out the Einar Saga - book three is going up on the blog now and there are links to the first two books in the right hand column.

Yeah I read a lot.  It helps to pass the time when my joints ache to much to get chores done.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Chad, I dont have the link anymore but all I did was Google "free download One Second After" several came up. Hope it helps.


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks, found a file. Will dig in tonight.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

_World Made By Hand_ is another post apocalypse read. _The Road_ by Cormac Mc Carthy is another. There's Alan's book at the top of this forum. _Unintended Consequence_is another. 

-scrt crk


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bret F said:


> Terri Blackstock has a series along these same lines. The first one is called Last Light.
> http://www.terriblackstockbooks.com/books/adult-fiction-books/restoration-series/


 Its a good read but very very heavy religous content and very light on preparedness/survival content


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes I cried in a few parts myself... But Its spurred me to read others (that have been listed here!!)


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Swan Song by Robert McCammon
Life As We Knew It by Susan Beth Pfeffer (also books 2 & 3... The Dead and The Gone and This World We live In)
The Road by Cormac McCarthy
Under the Dome by Stephan King

Under the Dome was a bit different... but I really enjoyed it and I think it fits the theme.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

To date, One Second After is my favorite post-apocolypse, second only to Alas Babylon. 



secretcreek said:


> _World Made By Hand_ is another post apocalypse read. _The Road_ by Cormac Mc Carthy is another. There's Alan's book at the top of this forum. _Unintended Consequence_is another.
> 
> -scrt crk


Am I the only one who HATED The Road?
From a prepping standpoint, I didn't find it particularly helpful. From a story standpoint, I think it was _terribly_ dark and hopeless. 

World Made by Hand, on the other hand, I'm about 3/4 of the way through. I've been listening to the audio and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

ErinP said:


> Am I the only one who HATED The Road?
> From a prepping standpoint, I didn't find it particularly helpful. From a story standpoint, I think it was _terribly_ dark and hopeless.


No you are not the only one. I hated it too...for exactly the same reasons!


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Agree that The Road was very dark... however, I didn't hate it. As for teaching you about prepping... Isn't it actually realistic to think that eventually, no matter how well you prepare for disaster, all of those resources may eventually be used up with an inability to replenish them? 

I know you're asking about books, so I'm a bit off topic, but Book Of Eli was an awesome movie! If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

Dies the fire is a great book, it gives you something to think about. I also really enjoyed one second after, I bought it from barnes and noble for my e reader. I don't think it's right to download pirated copies of things. The author worked hard to get the book published and deserves his or hers money.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm not a fan of The Road either. Didn't like the writing style and in general found it poorly written.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> but Book Of Eli was an awesome movie!


I agree!
We just saw this one a few weeks ago. 
Though I'll confess: I found the ending terribly anti-climatic. (Trying to avoid spoilers, here) I mean, he carried this valuable, important book through SO much. Committed it to memory even. And he finally gets to his destination and it's just shelved with other books in the same genre.



Seriously?! 
THAT'S that take-away message?!?!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

fishinshawn said:


> Dies the fire is a great book, it gives you something to think about. I also really enjoyed one second after, I bought it from barnes and noble for my e reader. I don't think it's right to download pirated copies of things. The author worked hard to get the book published and deserves his or hers money.


??
Pirated copies of _what_?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't think its right to get pirated copies of anything either. (One Second After, etc) 

I wouldn't offer the Deep Winter trilogy pdfs if I didn't have explicit permission from the author to do so when he sent them to me. (btw if you want a copy PLEASE remember to include your email address when you pm me the request - save us both some time.)


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

ErinP said:


> I agree!
> We just saw this one a few weeks ago.
> Though I'll confess: I found the ending terribly anti-climatic. (Trying to avoid spoilers, here) I mean, he carried this valuable, important book through SO much. Committed it to memory even. And he finally gets to his destination and it's just shelved with other books in the same genre.
> 
> ...


I understood it to be that it would be preserved forever and wouldn't die out. It was the last copy of its kind. It was shelved with other books that were the last of their kind, too.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah. That's what I understood too.
And that completely defeats the purpose of that book. Or, for that matter, the reason everyone wanted a copy of it!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I guess that I just figured that it would be printed up and copies would be available for everyone again and people would be able to learn from it. It has been a while since I saw the movie but, weren't there printing presses in that final scene? To me, that would indicate that more than one copy would be produced.


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Wags said:


> I don't think its right to get pirated copies of anything either. (One Second After, etc)
> 
> I wouldn't offer the Deep Winter trilogy pdfs if I didn't have explicit permission from the author to do so when he sent them to me. (btw if you want a copy PLEASE remember to include your email address when you pm me the request - save us both some time.)


You know, I had not really thought of that and is a good point. However I read the book this weekend (actually really got under the wifes skin as I would not put it down). 

Yes, I got pretty misty eyed in several spots. What a great read. I do feel better about downloading a copy as I ordered a paperback this morning to add to the permanent home library for my sons to read (now on the mandatory family reading list)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

fishinshawn said:


> Dies the fire is a great book, it gives you something to think about. I also really enjoyed one second after, I bought it from barnes and noble for my e reader. I don't think it's right to download pirated copies of things. The author worked hard to get the book published and deserves his or hers money.


So are libraries "evil". I guess if the concept of libraries happened today, a case could be made that they enabling 'stealing', by letting people read books for free. I read "One Second After" through interlibrary loan. I wish my financial situation was such that I could fully support all of the artists that I love... I would spot em a free meal, a hot bath, and a bed... but cash gets mighty tightsome here sometimes.


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

texican said:


> So are libraries "evil". I guess if the concept of libraries happened today, a case could be made that they enabling 'stealing', by letting people read books for free. I read "One Second After" through interlibrary loan. I wish my financial situation was such that I could fully support all of the artists that I love... I would spot em a free meal, a hot bath, and a bed... but cash gets mighty tightsome here sometimes.


I just have to shake my head at this post. The difference is the library PURCHASED the book and authors know their books will be LOANED out from libraries. They fully expect that to happen. They do not however expect people to STEAL their book and post it on the internet for hundreds or thousands to read for free. It is sad if you truly don't see the differenc e between the 2.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still missing how this even entered the conversation...

Where did anyone suggest stealing books?


----------

